# HDS mods? Searchy no worky....



## Woods (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't get the search function to work for me.......

I'd like to have my U60 and B42 upgraded to current gen emitters. Any recommendations???

Danke in advance!


----------



## wrencher (Jan 5, 2008)

I had Scott Clawson [email protected] do mine. He is busy these days so it abought a week for him to respond.
Jeff


----------



## louie (Jan 5, 2008)

AFAIK, still the most effective mod on the HDS is to simply replace the emitter with a Seoul SSC P4. You pick your bin, USVOH being warmer, USWOH bluer, etc. It's a simple exchange, however the gains are variable, as the designer has said. I did this to my B42GT, and now it's about 100 lumens. Some folks leave the reflector, some like to shave the depth a bit, your preference.


----------



## manoloco (Jan 6, 2008)

louie said:


> AFAIK, still the most effective mod on the HDS is to simply replace the emitter with a Seoul SSC P4. You pick your bin, USVOH being warmer, USWOH bluer, etc. It's a simple exchange, however the gains are variable, as the designer has said. I did this to my B42GT, and now it's about 100 lumens. Some folks leave the reflector, some like to shave the depth a bit, your preference.


 
Here is the guide if you choose to make it yourself:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=152596

im about to buy a couple of emitters from photonfanatic for this, the guide might be confusing if you have an old style HDS, whats the serial number on yours?

Also anyone knows or has pics of a HDS EDC old style being disassebled/modded?


----------



## Groundhog66 (Jan 6, 2008)

The HDS is one of the easiest lights to mod, I have swapped emitters on many that I have had.


Tim


----------



## Woods (Jan 6, 2008)

manoloco said:


> Here is the guide if you choose to make it yourself:
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=152596
> 
> im about to buy a couple of emitters from photonfanatic for this, the guide might be confusing if you have an old style HDS, whats the serial number on yours?
> ...


 

My B42 is 1150something, U60 is 641.....are these old style? Do you have a link for emitter sources that would save me from researching them?

Thanks for the replies folks!


----------



## manoloco (Jan 6, 2008)

according to serial numbers your U60 is old style with non removable reflector, the other might not, i hope someone with those old styles could chime in on this as i will receive an old style i want to mod too.

Iirc from the posts i´ve read, Milkyspit has done mods on old styles, maybe you should contact him and ask for info, i would be happy to know too.

PhotonFanatic emitters:
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169435


----------



## manoloco (Jan 6, 2008)

just made an order for 2 SSC P4 USWOH and some AS 5, might take a while for me to receive everything i have bought including the hds edc but will try to inform the results as soon as possible

btw my HDS EDC U60 is #0055

keep us posted with your results Woods!


----------



## Woods (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow! Only ten bucks for the emitters....I'll definitely be getting a couple of those on the way.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## manoloco (Jan 6, 2008)

Dont forget to read ALL the mod thread as there are different info and experiences that might help you in the process.

good luck!


----------

